

Apple Sold 2 Million iPads In 59 Days - acangiano
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/31/apple-sold-2-million-ipads-in-59-days/

======
josefresco
Full Disclosure: I bought an iPad 2 days ago.

Interesting perspective: 2 million iPads in 60 days is roughly 33K/day. Google
is activating 3x as many Android phones per day (and presumably growing).

An Android phone != an iPad but it makes you wonder what sales numbers will
look like when we start seeing Dell tablets running Android (along with the
other 5 big PC manufacturers)

As usual Apple has a huge head start, and like with the iPhone will have a 2nd
generation iPad device out by the time we see any credible Android
competition.

~~~
nexneo
1 Company selling 1 model is very different then 20 companies selling 40
different models with 5 different versions of OS.(and 20 different skins)

~~~
webwright
Right. There are two discussions to have here.

Company Success: Apple is clearly successful with those sales #s.

OS Success: It remains to be seen if the ugly/fragmented OS being sold by 20
different companies will kick the ass of the prettier/walled-garden OS sold by
one company like it did with Computer OS's. If it does, it'd be sad to see it
happen to Apple a second time.

I'd personally prefer to see Apple license the heck out of their OS's with
stringent hardware requirements.

~~~
olefoo
I'd be happy if they just made it legal to license it for use in an emulator.
That would cover 99% of the use cases I have for running either of their os's
(iPhone OS, OS X) on non-apple hardware.

------
melling
Good for Apple. It's great to see a company make big jumps in the consumer
market. There are too many "me too" companies that won't take a chance and
invent the next big thing. Can someone talk Steve Jobs into building a
consumer robot? Someone needs to kickstart this market.

~~~
ekanes
I'd love to see how Apple would reinvent the car.

~~~
what
I can't find it now, but amidst the 3.3.1 kerfuffle someone blogged about what
the iCar would be like. Here's what I remember from it:

If Apple made cars:

    
    
      * You'd only be able to drive them on Apple-certified roads
      * The cupholder would only accept a proprietary Apple cup
      * There would only be one pedal
      * You could have any color you want - provided it's brushed aluminium

------
elblanco
No matter what you think about the device (and by extension Apple), these are
impressive numbers.

------
maxklein
It seems a month ago there were 4000 iPad apps made and now there are 5000?

iPad is not the same gold-rush for app developers as the iPhone was, that's
for sure.

~~~
oneplusone
I think this is because the ipad has a larger screen and thus you need to have
more features (and longer dev cycle) on it or it will look empty. There is
also the expectation of higher quality apps. Fart and other junk apps probably
don't work very well because of this and thus the total app number is much
lower.

~~~
glhaynes
Yeah, absolutely. Fart apps make sense on the iPhone - it's something you
_always_ have with you and you can whip it out when you're with your friends
and do some cute little gimmick that's deleted 2 minutes later after the $0.99
of value has been drained from it. iPad uses are for the most part much closer
to a 'traditional computing' model.

~~~
commieneko
Fart apps for the iPhone: Big red button in the center of the screen that says
"fart." Cost: $0.99.

Fart apps for the iPad: An array of buttons labeled things like "squeeker" and
"poot" and "low rumble" and "Shock and and Awe." Plus controls for volume,
stereo center, and a time line editor for layering multi-channel, multi-event
sequences. Cost: $4.99.

------
eande
The TV Program Technow showed yesterday a school here in the Silicon Valley
where each student got a iPad. They are now going to roll this program out to
every student of this school beginning this upcoming school year. I am
surprised how fast some schools are jumping on the technology and would not be
surprised to see the iPad sales numbers to climb up even faster.

~~~
protomyth
The enterprise remote tools will work well for schools (e.g. remote disable).
It might be very tempting to start a company to build a library of single
topic lessons (audio, video, text, and maybe some simulation) on a variety of
subjects. License it to schools for a yearly fee.

Plus, you have the added bonus of no camera so you won't get sued for that :)

~~~
olefoo
Actually the educational technology sector is well established, most of the
large textbook companies already have programs for flowing their content into
multiple application formats, and have well established sales teams that
understand the market. Not to say that there aren't opportunities in that
space, but you are going to have to provide unique value if you want to be
competitive.

------
volomike
That's all about to change once Google gets their low-cost tablet out. You can
already get an APad, but it's not very big. Another problem is that Android
apps only have a small form factor and aren't designed yet for the larger
screens.

------
FluidDjango
Although my family members have the iPad bug, my major concern is what sort of
impact these sales (plus next iPhone) are going to have on flash memory
supplies/prices (short-term).

